

What other features would you add to this "find clothes on sale" website? - kdspaul
http://www.lovesalesagain.com/
I made http://www.lovesalesagain.com/ just so I can answer the question "Where can I buy the cheapest jeans?"
I want to put search on it (lucene), make it so that its doesnt look like it was made by a dyslexic male (thats me).
What other things would you add to make it more useful.
======
cdvonstinkpot
The sidebar should float so I can choose without having to scroll back up to
the top again, or there should at least be a <back to top> link at the bottom
of the page.

~~~
kdspaul
Thanks! The old excuse of "I'm not a UI guy" wont work for that horrible
mistake.

